# Would you buy an iPod?



## Jadey (Oct 23, 2001)

I personally think this isn't a breakthrough product at all, just another mp3 features with, admittedly, some very nice features. However, I don't think the $399 U.S. price tag is justified for the pluses it does have.


----------



## Kristjan (Oct 23, 2001)

It's way too expensive. I can't imagine why anyone would wanna have their complete record collection with them, all the time. What I was hoping for was something like a regular mp3-player, 64 Mb of memory, some cool iTunes/Mac integration, lightweight, about the same design as the iPod and a nice price tag, under $200.

I'm a bit dissapointed. I think I'll go for the Nike psa[play now.


----------



## uoba (Oct 23, 2001)

We're talking about brands here!!!

Would you wanna wear a Creative mp3 player or an APPLE one!!!!

This thing is gorgeous! PLUS, you can use it as  a hard drive. I WAN IT I WAN IT I WAN iTTTT!


----------



## Daeyin (Oct 23, 2001)

I think it is a good price considering design/feaures.... BUT how about an iPod Light for us students?  Maybe with only a 1 GB drive?

Give the slowdown in the market, I think this is too expensive of an item.  I don't want a cheap product, but this may be more than anyone nees.
 

However, give it a bigger screen, and MacOS Newton X with 5 GB of space that will read word docs AND has mini-iTunes, and other apps and I drop $300-400 in a shot.

No more wimpy *16* Mb (ooooooo) PDA's.  We need mini computers.

and maybe this is the next digital device.


----------



## uoba (Oct 23, 2001)

A lite version would hit the spot!


----------



## uoba (Oct 23, 2001)

for iTunes 2 though!


----------



## .dev.lqd (Oct 23, 2001)

While I personally don't have the money for this guy right now- I'll probably get one within a year- maybe for christmas. I personally am VERY excited about a) the use of firewire for the device- high bandwidth USB devices are DUMB. b) it can recharge itself from the firewire bus power. This is absolutely fantastic. One cord- the adapter is even just a firewire port with power pins connected. I've also not seen such concise and flexible playlist support in any other device. I dig it.


----------



## themacko (Oct 23, 2001)

I'm more enthused about iTunes 2 than I am the iPod.  If they had made a sport one, that's water/shock resistant .. I could definately consider that.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 23, 2001)

I can't even answer this poll, it seems. My option of "No, I have no use for one" ain't there.


----------



## KKJ (Oct 23, 2001)

I'm sorry to say so, but I was set to buy one until I saw the price.

By the way, have you seen the new TV-commercial?


----------



## LordOphidian (Oct 23, 2001)

Yep me too... I was ready to buy one then I saw the price.... too bad realy.

With that price point and the lack of PC connectivity (as far as I have been able to tell, the only way to sync it is through iTunes2). I don't seen this thing going very far.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 23, 2001)

I have no use for it.


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 23, 2001)

I am getting one. I go all over the place on vacation and I could use one of these. Also I love the ability  to use the space as a HD.


----------



## Dradts (Oct 24, 2001)

I'd really luv to buy me an iPod, but its pretty much too exprensive.
1000 mp3s is pretty cool though, and firewire supports too.
And its from Apple!!!  
But well, its anyways too exprensive for my budget, unfortunately  
N i wonder whether theres a way to replace the batterie wit another one. Like reserve batteries for long car trips or whatever. Theres not always a possibility to recharge the battery...


----------



## Daeyin (Oct 24, 2001)

You could use the optional AC adapter, and one of those car cigarette light apaters to draw power

AND

 I bet one of those things that look like tapes, and play in the cassette player of a car would work with the headphone jack, a 1000 Song car trip.


----------



## Dradts (Oct 25, 2001)

Yeah! That would b badass! Im often on long car trips, n I really hate my tape deck. Its always getting onto my nerves to listen to the same music over and over again, cause theres nothing more to get than 90 minutes on a tape. N the quality is low, and theres no way to select the track i want to listen to.

So iPod connected to my car tape deck would b the best thing that could happen  Its even better than a car cd player... No changing of cds, no changing of tapse... just iPod and 1000 songs on it!!!


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 27, 2001)

I enabled sound on my computer, it is to noicy. I find it very expensive for an mp3player and it isn't a pda, but you can use it as external HD and computergame. I prefer to stay with my PowerMac.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 27, 2001)

Take a look at one of my previous posts 
I found a PCMCIA 5 GB HD, how much does it cost? $399.  JUST for the PCMCIA card.  Then you also need the MP3 player.

COnsidering THAT fact, the iPod is a good buy.


Admiral


----------



## esc (Oct 27, 2001)

I didn't think I really wanted one until I was able to play with a unit for 10 minutes.  

The user interface is stunningly better than any other mp3 player I've seen.  I had a Nomad for awhile (it was awful - terrible battery life, glacial download speeds, poor construction and a not-very-sane way of dealing with anything beyond a few dozen tunes).  Seeing something done so well - so intuitive, pushed me over.

I don't believe it is too expensive given the quality of the unit and the fact that it is the first useful player I've played with.  People complaining about price can wait as prices will fall - remember that the first Sony Walkman in 1979 went for $200 -- that is about $510 in today's money.  

An interesting note -- I put in my order with one of the mailorder retailers on Friday night and barely made it on the first batch list.  I was something like order 480 out of the 500 Apple has promised.


----------



## slef (Oct 28, 2001)

tooooooo pricey... maybe if the sucker had a 20gb drive the $$$ tag would be acceptable. no PC support...

just preordered my RIOVOLT SP250... now that's the sh*t!!

Rio Home 


CDs don't cost crud. a smallish cd wallet in my backpack and i have my entire music collection with me. it plays normal audio CDs, 8 min skip protection ! FM tuner... things don't get any hotter. +++ less than half the price of an iPod.

oh yeah.. 


slef.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 28, 2001)

Go see my thread on the 5GB PCMCIA card then tell me that the iPod is expensive.


----------



## Koelling (Oct 28, 2001)

Its Freeking awsome. I don't have the money personally but its worth every penny. What you should think about being too expendsive is the music its self. $15 -$20 per cd? most of which are having shorter and shorter playlists.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 29, 2001)

LOL 
YOu *still* need to legally own the music lol
(but I bet most people under the age of 21 dont do that any more he he he)


Admiral


----------



## scott (Oct 30, 2001)

Hey, if I can boot from the blasted thing, then it is worth the dough. Look at the price of a 5G pocket FW drive.


----------

